# Group buy - Fragalot



## Nicole

Come pick up your corals!!


----------



## dabandit1

Im in,dont care where we go. At least somebody asks lol


----------



## Claudia

dabandit1 said:


> Im in,dont care where we go. At least somebody asks lol


We will b doing another one and we will let u know


----------



## dabandit1

Claudia said:


> We will b doing another one and we will let u know


So those seahorses do poop gold then? lol


----------



## Claudia

dabandit1 said:


> So those seahorses do poop gold then? lol


I am still waiting patiently to c if they do


----------



## aQ.LED

OMG not the seahorse!~!!!
well i will take a look and might join in for some frags also


----------



## Nicole

Feel free to send in your wishlist. We are already over $300+ !


----------



## Katpheesh

I'm in!


----------



## Nicole

I'm so excited, can't wait ahhh! Here are the following corals so far waiting for a new home 

1 x Eclipse Paly 
1 x Red Skirt Lady Zoas 
1 x Green Star Polyps 
2 x Aussie Dendro 
1 x Aussie Confused Warcoral 
1 x Aussie Red Eye Acan 
1 x Teal/Red Aussie Acan
1 x Aussie Hulk Acan 
1 x Aussie Green Eye Acan 
2 x Blue Eye Blondie
1 x Greenbay Packers Paly
1 x Multicolor Ricordea 
1 x Blue Mushroom 
1 x Dragon Soul Favia 
1 x Nuclear Blasto 
1 x Rainbow Stylopora
1 x Purple Bonsai
1 x FAL Roseberry Acropora
1 x pink ricordea
1 x purple base yuma
1 x Watermelon zoa
3 x Fire and Ice zoa


----------



## Momobobo

Damn't Nicole, I hate you, Can we do the same thing as last time? 

For now just put me down for one frag of this:
Blue Eye Blondie

Thanks! :bigsmile:


----------



## Claudia

Momobobo said:


> Damn't Nicole, I hate you, Can we do the same thing as last time?
> 
> For now just put me down for one frag of this:
> Blue Eye Blondie
> 
> Thanks! :bigsmile:


I guess is not just me huh


----------



## Nicole

Lol sure thing Bobby, you know you want to so you're welcome 



Momobobo said:


> Damn't Nicole, I hate you, Can we do the same thing as last time?
> 
> For now just put me down for one frag of this:
> Blue Eye Blondie
> 
> Thanks! :bigsmile:


----------



## Dempsey

I'll be getting in on this, but hope for a better experience from fragalot than I've had in the past. If anyone wants details just let me know.

Mike


----------



## dabandit1

Dempsey said:


> I'll be getting in on this, but hope for a better experience from fragalot than I've had in the past. If anyone wants details just let me know.
> 
> Mike


Hes burned me the two times I got from him too,but I'm still in. I'm hoping he changed his ways


----------



## PurpleMonkey

My advice, LPS only....


----------



## Nicole

Good thing I'm not an SPS person but yes, hopefully Burc has improved and it seems like Fragalot has. But just to put it out there..I am NOT responsible for any of your DOAs if there are any. You will have to contact Burc yourself with a photo of the coral within 24hrs. He is nice guy.


----------



## Momobobo

Heh...I was considering getting some Euphyllia but it sounds risky now


----------



## aQ.LED

I will get 3 heads of ultra Bullseye mushroom and a Eclip play frag. Who should I send my money to?


----------



## Nicole

Me, refer to the first post. It is updated frequently.



aQ.LED said:


> I will get 3 heads of ultra Bullseye mushroom and a Eclip play frag. Who should I send my money to?


----------



## Nicole

Give it a shot. Burc has sent me an email with a statement which I will post.



Momobobo said:


> Heh...I was considering getting some Euphyllia but it sounds risky now


----------



## Nicole

If there are any corals sold out, Burc usually has more to restock. I can ask him to add it to your order if so. Of course the easiest way to avoid this is to send me your wishlist asap.


----------



## dabandit1

Momobobo said:


> Heh...I was considering getting some Euphyllia but it sounds risky now


Thats a hard coral to ship at the best of times thanks to BJD,Burcs packaging is second to none though Im sure it will be okay. Its only 10$ dont be a wuss lol


----------



## Nicole

Here is the current list if anyone is interested:

Eclipse paly
Red Skirt Lady Zoas
Green Star Polyps
Aussie Dendro
Aussie Confused Warcoral
Aussie Red eye Acan
Teal/Red Aussie Acan
Aussie Hulk Acan
Aussie Green eye Acan
Fire and Ice Zoa
Aussie White line Acan
Blue eye Blondie
Greenbay Packers Paly
Multicolour Ricordea
Blue Mushroom
Aussie Dendro
Dragon soul Favia
Nuclear Blasto
Rainbow Stylopora
Purple Bonsai
FAL Roseberry Acropora
Orange Ricordea
Pink Ricordea
Purple Base Yuma
Orange Ricordea
Blue eye Blondie
Watermelon Zoa
Fire and Ice Zoa
Blue eye Blondie
Nuclear Blasto
Aussie Dendro
Hot pink monipora
Watermelon zoanthid
FAL extreme favia
FAL hawaiian punch favia
Red/Yellow favia
Aussie Dendro
Teal/Red aussie acan
Aussie blue eye leptastrea
Green ring favia


----------



## Nicole

Everyone I know that is interested has sent in their order by tonight already. If you are planning on sending your list in on Saturday, not a good idea. Remember that I will have to confirm with Burc that the corals are still available and then get back to you, and then receive payment.
If no one else shows interest, I may make the deadline a day earlier to give Burc more time to check over the order. There are $1200 worth of corals right now so fingers crossed every piece will be in that box. 
I have sent pms out to arrange a time to pick up your corals. If you did not receive a pm, please pm me as I may have missed you by accident.


----------



## JTang

Wow! $1200!!! Hope everyone gets what they ask for...


----------



## Claudia

JTang said:


> Wow! $1200!!! Hope everyone gets what they ask for...


Me too 
This is a super big group buy, hopefully u have no problems


----------



## dabandit1

I think fragalot needs to hire you


----------



## Nicole

I am supppeerrr nervous about it. I won't stop stressing until I open the box and see that everything is in good shape. 
I keep track of everything on a spreadsheet and add the corals to the shopping cart and make sure the amount, type, and price of corals adds up between the two. Each time there is a new order I redo all the checking again to make sure it's consistent. You can how badly I want this to go well heh..

If you haven't yet, please pm me your contact number. 
In Burc's words, "I will try to fill your order %100. Unless if there are some frags not in good condition to ship. But in this case we will have time to replace or refund the payment for those if it happens."
If this is the case I will contact you asap. If you have a back up coral in mind, let me know. Otherwise if there is no reply before the shipping deadline, I will ask Burc for a refund for your coral.


----------



## Dempsey

Hopefully he will label the bags or it can be really tough to distinguish between some of the corals when they're closed up.


----------



## effox

Good luck with the GB, hope it all works out well for everyone. Very cool of you to arrange this Nicole.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## dabandit1

Very cool of Nicole. Shes hasnt been offered any kind of compensation for her time and stress either I should point out....this buy is a MONSTER!!!


----------



## Nicole

No problemo, figured I'd do it so others don't have to hear me complain about not being able to pick up outside the city 

Seems like everyone is satisfied with what they have. I will be finalizing the list tomorrow. Last orders in today.


----------



## Nicole

The order has been placed! Burc says all the corals are in stock and ready for shipping. Now the nerve racking wait continues..fingers crossed!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Am9sWAEn1eVBdHA1VnlSTzdwR1JOcWRMS0pzQktUMHc#gid=0


----------



## Dempsey

Any word on if the bags will be labeled?


----------



## Nicole

Each coral will not be labelled (trust me I asked ). However he will try to group the corals into one bag for each individual. Regardless, I will still be checking to make sure each coral is there for each person and be taking pictures if there are any missing/DOA.



Dempsey said:


> Any word on if the bags will be labeled?


----------



## Momobobo

...I do not want to know how we will devee up the closed Zoas.


----------



## Nicole

Well as long as they're bagged for each person we don't need to sort them out.


----------



## dabandit1

Omg can you imagine if they werent lol

......one more sleep :bigsmile:


----------



## JTang

Our previous 3 GO's were all labelled on the big bags. I think you guys will be fine. Relax...


----------



## Nicole

I could barely sleep. Woke up early. So nervous but excited!


----------



## dabandit1

lol,keep us posted. Anyone from Surrey/langley want me to grab theirs when Im out there for pickup from my place in Cloverdale?


----------



## Nicole

I've went through everyone's corals and have contacted you if anything is wrong. One DOA and one missing coral out of the 79 ordered. Some people got freebies too. I would say this was a success. I am very pleased and satisfied with the corals, lots of big frags. Would definitely order again! COME PICK UP!


----------



## dabandit1

Nicole said:


> I've went through everyone's corals and have contacted you if anything is wrong. One DOA and one missing coral out of the 79 ordered. Some people got freebies too. I would say this was a success. I am very pleased and satisfied with the corals, lots of big frags. Would definitely order again! COME PICK UP!


Did mine make it? lol...my massive order lmao Planning my trip around picking my wife up at 3:30 there by 4ish,does that work for you? still ofering to pickup for those of us on this side of the river if anyones interested


----------



## Nicole

Yup everything's there. If something is wrong then I'll let you not. Anytime is good.



dabandit1 said:


> Did mine make it? lol...my massive order lmao Planning my trip around picking my wife up at 3:30 there by 4ish,does that work for you? still ofering to pickup for those of us on this side of the river if anyones interested


----------



## dabandit1

Thanks Nicole your awesome for doing this!!! Im hoping you got some freebies,you certainly deserve them


----------



## Nicole

Np! I just hope everyone gets what they ordered when the corals open up lol. The SPS even made it as far as I can tell. And many of the acans were HUGE! I'm impressed, looks like Burc will be getting more business soon.


----------



## Nicole




----------



## Claudia

Looks good  I am glad everything went ok specially cause u guys had such a big order  Hurry up and pick up your frags so u can pots pics


----------



## Dempsey

I'm still at work after picking them up, but they look good. Some are opening up happy in the bags.


----------



## Nicole

Should've told me Mike, I have a small styrofoam box you could've kept them in 



Dempsey said:


> I'm still at work after picking them up, but they look good. Some are opening up happy in the bags.


----------



## dabandit1

Im a happy camper,my dendro is open in the bag 2 heads one splitting too so 3 heads for the price of one  gsp is a nice big frag,blasto is a little rough and small but healthy. 
For the price I am VERY happy. Love the way he shipped the dendro I think other online vendors could learn from his new packaging 

Thanks again Nicole and Burc too

Heres a pic after diping and acclimating them all closed up. I'll post a better pic when they open :bigsmile: yeah I know big spenda lol


----------



## MELLO

Nicole said:


> View attachment 15987
> View attachment 15988
> View attachment 15989


How much did it cost for that hammer wall on the second picture?


----------



## JTang

Congrat everyone! They all look nice n healthy!
Burc has done a great job once again! Now post some pics!


----------



## Nicole

Not mine but $15 I believe. It's an octospawn.



MELLO said:


> How much did it cost for that hammer wall on the second picture?


----------



## Nicole

Btw, I am SO happy with the acans. Fraser you missed out  They are twice the size of the ones from Fragbox!


----------



## MELLO

Nicole said:


> Not mine but $15 I believe. It's an octospawn.


Wow!! Thats a good price! I might join you guys next time.


----------



## dabandit1

Not fair lol thats what I get for being a cheapskate lol its on this list for the next one 



Nicole said:


> Btw, I am SO happy with the acans. Fraser you missed out  They are twice the size of the ones from Fragbox!


----------



## Momobobo

Im a slowpoke, grabbed my Blue Eyed Blondie Zoa. Acclimating/dipping now. Even though he said 5-7 heads I got nearly 3 times that. Quite happy, see if they make it through first though  
Shoulda got the Euphyllia too! x~x

(heh, I've been waiting to save money for some Euphyllia frags but always spend randomly on Zoas, almost grabbed a $30 colony from J&L just yesterday sigh  )


----------



## Nicole

Yeah last one Bobby  Same, there were around 20 heads for each zoa. Only one of my zoas have opened up but at this point I don't care if the others aren't what I ordered lol. Many of the acans were already opened in the bag and some heads were larger than 1"!


----------



## Dempsey

Nicole said:


> Should've told me Mike, I have a small styrofoam box you could've kept them in


That's ok. All together I ordered 12 corals and got them all. I got 11 because my two dendros came in as one three-headed frag. There might be a few corals that end up not as nice looking in person as their photos on the website, but overall this order was a success. Fragalot did good. Thanks again Nicole.


----------



## dabandit1

Had to share this,I thought the dendro was open yesterday until I saw it this morning :bigsmile:


----------



## Nicole

Nooo mine haven't opened like that yet, jealous



dabandit1 said:


> Had to share this,I thought the dendro was open yesterday until I saw it this morning :bigsmile:
> View attachment 16006


----------



## Dempsey

My dendro ate some mysis shrimp today. Very happy with this shipment.


----------



## Nicole

Sorry for the bad picture quality


----------



## Nicole




----------



## Claudia

They look really nice Nicole


----------



## Nicole

All the new corals really helped spice up my tank  And of course the shrimps love to annoy all the zoas.


----------



## JTang

Wow your tank is just as packed as mine! . Nice!


----------



## dabandit1

Holy rockwork!!! someone needs and upgrade  where are you going to put them all lol Nice frags and tank!!!



Nicole said:


> View attachment 16031
> View attachment 16032
> View attachment 16033
> View attachment 16034
> View attachment 16035
> 
> 
> All the new corals really helped spice up my tank  And of course the shrimps love to annoy all the zoas.


----------



## Nicole

Nope, no upgrade. I actually downgraded haha.


----------



## dabandit1

Looks like it lol whats that 50lbs lr in a 20g? I bet that water is clean :bigsmile:


----------



## Nicole

Just 25lbs  The back is actually mostly clear. The left part looks like it's stacked to the back but it's quite hollow inside. I tried to stack it so that there's basically a line running down the middle giving it a "full" look. I have horrible self-control so I downgraded, gave myself as much rock as possible without obstructing water movement, and told myself I could go crazy with purchases but once I have no more room that's that. My impulse buying actually didn't start until you came along with the group buy..so Fraser, you're responsible for all this


----------



## JTang

Exactly! I have to stop buying since Im out of room now. Haaaha!


----------



## Nicole

Yeah suuuuuuuuuuuuureeeeeeee John..."have to stop buying"..you mean the group buy you just did a few weeks ago?! 



JTang said:


> Exactly! I have to stop buying since Im out of room now. Haaaha!


----------

